# Steelhead trolling



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

For those of you that might want to try fall river mouth steelhead trolling here you go.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I’ve always wondered what it would be like eating Shrooms and going steelhead fishing. After watching this, I no longer have to wonder as I just observed it firsthand.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> I’ve always wondered what it would be like eating Shrooms and going steelhead fishing. After watching this, I no longer have to wonder as I just observed it firsthand.


Your not kidding!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Swampbuckster said:


> I’ve always wondered what it would be like eating Shrooms and going steelhead fishing


It's fun! Only issue is once the shrooms set in you get confused and forget how to fish. What starts out as a steelhead trip turns into a great walk through the woods in about 45 minutes lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> I’ve always wondered what it would be like eating Shrooms and going steelhead fishing. After watching this, I no longer have to wonder as I just observed it firsthand.


Probably would make you stop fishing cuz you felt bad for em lol


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

tincanary said:


> It's fun! Only issue is once the shrooms set in you get confused and forget how to fish. What starts out as a steelhead trip turns into a great walk through the woods in about 45 minutes lol


I successfully carp fished on shrooms once. Thought I had the new state record fish on when I hooked up and began battle. What felt like a 30 minute fight and what looked like the carp taking me across the lake and back was likely 5 minutes in real time and maybe only forty yards or so away. It didn’t make sense to me how the fish fought so long and so hard when once boatside it was around a 30” standard sized fish.  I broke off on another fish and retying my setup was quite the involved process!!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Swampbuckster said:


> I successfully carp fished on shrooms once. Thought I had the new state record fish on when I hooked up and began battle. What felt like a 30 minute fight and what looked like the carp taking me across the lake and back was likely 5 minutes in real time and maybe only forty yards or so away. It didn’t make sense to me how the fish fought so long and so hard when once boatside it was around a 30” standard sized fish.  I broke off on another fish and retying my setup was quite the involved process!!


I only did it the one time a couple years back. When we were wandering around a CO came up to us and asked if we were lost and she offered us a ride back to the car lol. Glad I had my sunglasses on because I was pretty damn pie eyed lol.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Swampbuckster said:


> I’ve always wondered what it would be like eating Shrooms and going steelhead fishing. After watching this, I no longer have to wonder as I just observed it firsthand.


yeah that talking giraffe 🦒 man had me convinced I’d experienced a flashback!


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

In all seriousness this guy knows his stuff when it comes to trolling for steelhead at river mouths and harbors. I have been talking with him and picking his brain on stuff for a year now. Without his reports I would not have just had a great weekend in east Ohio. Went 8-12 and also landed my 2 largest walleye. 
This video is definitely a trippy one and fun to watch. Makes me want to try and experience steelhead trolling in an altered state of mind. Lol


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

John has a youtube channel himself showing some of his fish from Conneaut harbor. Very nice guy and willing to share his knowledge.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Im game. R U experienced ????


----------

